# 2.0.2 firmware and Magic Lantern



## Dave_NYC (Jul 17, 2013)

Has anyone been able to load ML on their 2.0.2 Eos-M? I need to record past the 30 minute video recording limit, but would like to retain the AF improvements of the 2.0.2 update.


----------



## Cb33 (Jul 18, 2013)

Not yet. Here is a link to the porting thread. Look on page 29 and it seems like it will be a couple more weeks until Magic Lantern will be ready for 2.0.2. 

http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=3648


----------



## BL (Jul 19, 2013)

Does ML give the option of putting functionality into the "record" button when not in video mode?

that drives me nuts... i'd love to place back button AF, DOF preview, or something useful there


----------



## Dianoda (Jul 19, 2013)

BL said:


> Does ML give the option of putting functionality into the "record" button when not in video mode?
> 
> that drives me nuts... i'd love to place back button AF, DOF preview, or something useful there



Same here - it'd be a great location for back button AF. And a great location for image zoom while chimping - I don't always have two hands available to use the touch screen for zooming around in playback mode, would be great if a button on the camera could swap me through 1x/5x/10x magnification instead of being forced to use the touchscreen.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 19, 2013)

Dianoda said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > Does ML give the option of putting functionality into the "record" button when not in video mode?
> ...



+1 Being forced to use the touchscreen for zooming is frequently inconvenient.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't do video but the one feature i really hope Canon does include is peaking…Manual focusing with the M is really a hit and miss especially for moving objects. Sometimes because the AF is too slow to catch up, Manual focusing is the only solution but without peaking, it's incredibly hard to know when you're actually in focus or not. I believer ALL other Mirrorles cameras in the market has peaking..except Canon no?


----------

